# HID kits, which ones are good nowadays?



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey guys, just got my alti back from the shop where it got it's alignment. Recently replaced all the shocks/struts with a friend... GOD DAMN I hate whoever put the nut on one of the rear top mounts!!! 

Anyway... lol, I have an old xenondepot kit in my car that the company doesn't carry parts for anymore, it's the one where they were using Phillips Ultinon parts. I think my driver's side ballast is dead since it won't ignite any more, and I know that it had been exposed to more moisture than it should have been. 

My questions to you guys are:
1. What vendors are good ones now? Been so long since I've done anything except look at my altima rot in the driveway.
2. What size bulb/conversion kit is it again? For some reason I think I remember an H1/H4 kit or something, I can't remember, and lighting has never been my forte.

Looking for the cheapest, most reliable kit available with warranty and good customer service should something happen. Not sure if it's possible, but looking to spend <100 bucks since I'm living paycheck to paycheck since the economy crashed.

Thanks fellas,
Isaac


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

bumping lol


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

i just had to replace a set of shit ebay xentec hids in mine..if your cars 02-06 its H1..the bulb burned out just after a year and the seller "conveniently" couldnt find any info i bought something(fucking asshole) so i bought 50 watt set as oppose to the traditional and common 35 watt set from a authorized ebay seller selling euro effects(EFX) it was 180 shipped i just got them yesterday..and they are BRIGHT AS HELLLLLL haha the main reason i bought them is because there is a no hassle true lifetime warranty as long as no parts were altered or visibly damaged from a accident or what not..also my shitty 1st ebay set were garbage from jump street the night i put them in the pass side bulb wouldnt ignite i would have to turn on/off 5 or so times so..if you can scrounge up the xtra 80 bucks go for the 50w efx kit..they have a 35w kit for around 130 i believe too


----------

